# Nascar, once a cultural icon, hits the skids.



## ngadeerhunter1969 (Feb 21, 2017)

Excellent article about the death of Nascar and how Lesa and Brian France have killed the sport since they took over.

Let it burn 

http://us.pressfrom.com/news/sports/-27542-nascar-once-a-cultural-icon-hits-the-skids/


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 21, 2017)

Can't read without a subscription.


----------



## ngadeerhunter1969 (Feb 21, 2017)

Dustin Pate said:


> Can't read without a subscription.



I updated the link


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Feb 21, 2017)

Rules, Expense, Rain, Lack Of Interest, No "Characters", Rules, etc....+ "Very Expensive to Attend" = Gone !


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 21, 2017)

Who would have thunk it?


----------



## DAWG1419 (Feb 21, 2017)

Let em race would be better


----------



## Patriot44 (Feb 21, 2017)

NASCAR died in the early 2000's when they gave up racing for popularity. They traded Darlington's people out for Californian's.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Feb 21, 2017)

A lot of business's don't survive the 2nd generation, almost none survive the 3rd.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 21, 2017)

They lost any long range visions they had after Bill Jr passed on. They just keep fiddling with the product hoping they stumble across something will work. They ran a lot of the old timers off, before they had a working plan to replace them.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Feb 22, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> NASCAR died in the early 2000's when they gave up racing for popularity. They traded Darlington's people out for Californian's.



Bingo, drivers can't simply be wrenches and racers anymore. A friend's kid drives trucks and Xfinity series. Those young folks take classes on interview skills and commercial development. It ain't working.

NASCAR traded the likes of Buddy Baker in for "marketable" drivers.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 22, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Who would have thunk it?


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 22, 2017)

Bill France, Sr. is a rolling in his grave.  Oh how he loved those old redneck moonshiners wrastlin' with cars!


----------



## biggdogg (Feb 22, 2017)

NASCAR has become a game where the race is won by the engineers at the shop that never go to a race and a smooth talking, PC pretty boy to turn the wheel on Sunday. The sport has completely alienated it's core fan base. An extreme case of biting the hand that feeds you.


----------



## riprap (Feb 22, 2017)

The hardest thing about racing in NASCAR these days is trying to get/keep sponsorship. The drivers are making millions on contract. Winning the race is like a retired guy cutting grass or building bird houses for extra money. When I see sponsors on a car I figure they have plenty of money to throw away or they make horrible business decisions. No way they are getting much if any return on their investment. Like said above the engineers are doing the dirty work. Now that they have embedded more restart/pit road competitions, this should keep the new breed interested for a few weeks. This years tag team, crap shoot help me win and avoid the big wrecked Daytona 500 should be a thriller.


----------



## ngadeerhunter1969 (Feb 22, 2017)

riprap said:


> The hardest thing about racing in NASCAR these days is trying to get/keep sponsorship.



Monster sponsored the whole series for what it cost to run one Cup team    and Brain France wanted 100 million


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 22, 2017)

Jogging in the Jug will pick up after Monster leaves.


----------



## srb (Feb 22, 2017)

Now they have the Monster Girls&#55357;&#56846;
Any pictures?


----------



## riprap (Feb 22, 2017)

Winston cup, Nextel cup, sprint cup, monster cup. Maybe Maxwell house coffee cup next. "Good to the last caution"


----------



## Unicoidawg (Feb 22, 2017)

riprap said:


> Maxwell house coffee cup next. "Good to the last caution"



Now that's funny, I don't care who you are.....lol


----------



## Beartrkkr (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## Barfolomew (Feb 23, 2017)

I used to be a pretty diehard NASCAR fan in the late 90s, but gave it up in the 2000s for various reasons.

1) The cars became too much like one another.  Today, every car is exactly the same with a different decal on the front.  If I want to watch the exact same cars drive in circles, there are many other racing series I'd rather watch.  

2) Too many rules.  This is an extension of item #1, but with more rules, innovation is suppressed.  The only motor sports I really like now are those with less rules because it encourages teams to innovate.  NHRA has the same problem with Pro Stock.

3) Disconnect between what is on the track and what can be bought at the dealership.  This was on the way out when I was a big fan in the 90s, but is even more so today.  Win on Sunday, well on Saturday.

4) There are no characters.  Dale Sr., if nothing else, was polarizing, you either liked him or hated him.  Even if you hated him, you could at least respect him.  Kyle Busch is the closest now, but he comes off more as a whiny brat and NASCAR has cracked down on him.  None of the drivers are relateable, they're mostly rich kids who's parents have raised them to be drivers.

5) It's boring compounded with the fact that there is no reason to watch anything other than the last 10 laps because there will ALWAYS be a caution, so the end of the race is almost always green, white, checkers.  Baseball is also boring, but if something big happens in the early part of the game, you feel like you got some value for watching the whole game, not with NASCAR.

6) It costs way too much.  My dad gave up with Richmond tickets when they topped $100 per ticket.  Now those tickets are back down to $100, but only after NASCAR has taken it in the shorts.

By comparison, I can buy a reserved ticket for an NHRA event for about $70.  This gives me access to the pits, free parking AND the ability to watch pretty much continuous drag racing from 09:00 to 18:00, almost 9 hours of entertainment.  I can buy a ticket to a tractor pull for $20, get access to the pits and 4 hours of pulling.

NASCAR ticket = 2 hours getting in the gate, 3-5 hour race, 2 hours getting out of the event.  No access to pits.


----------



## ngadeerhunter1969 (Feb 23, 2017)

Barfolomew said:


> I used to be a pretty diehard NASCAR fan in the late 90s, but gave it up in the 2000s for various reasons.
> 
> 1) The cars became too much like one another.  Today, every car is exactly the same with a different decal on the front.  If I want to watch the exact same cars drive in circles, there are many other racing series I'd rather watch.
> 
> ...



Excellent points except for your very last statement.  With the attendance being down so much now days, I dont think crowds and traffic is a problem at any track.

Other than that, you nailed it 

The ONE thing I do like about NHRA drivers is that they let you get up close and personal in the pits.  You have to know someone or be a press member to get a hot pass at a Nascar track.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 23, 2017)

NHRA has ruined pro stock.


----------



## LTZ25 (Feb 23, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> NASCAR died in the early 2000's when they gave up racing for popularity. They traded Darlington's people out for Californian's.



So true !!!!! 
It's hard to get fired up with these drivers they have now ,
should have never let a owner have more than one car in the race .


----------



## Matthew6 (Feb 23, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> NASCAR died in the early 2000's when they gave up racing for popularity. They traded Darlington's people out for Californian's.



you really hates us...you.


----------



## bullgator (Feb 23, 2017)

NASCAR is too PC. They lost their core followers trying to attract and prove some kind of "diversity".


----------



## TurkeyH90 (Feb 24, 2017)

bullgator said:


> NASCAR is too PC. They lost their core followers trying to attract and prove some kind of "diversity".



Exactly


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 24, 2017)

I grew up in Mooresville NC.  More race teams there than you can imagine.  Small teams in ARCA up to NASCAR.  IT is a crazy place to live if you are a fan.  

I remember being a kid and telling people that I wanted to be Richard Petty when I grew up.

Now, it turns my stomach to watch a race.  Toyota should not ever be in the sport.  EVER.  But I guess Dodge decided to cut their losses with it.


I used to go to a bunch of Bristol races for a while there.  (6 races in about 3 years)  Best thing you could watch on a half mile of asphalt.  But we loaded the camper 2 years ago and struck out for a 8.5 hour drive to watch the most terrible, boring race I have ever seen.  They just drove around one another and anyplace on the track they wanted with those big huge wings on the back and the splitters on front.


I hope NASCAR continues to fall on their face and loose money.  I am only 34 years old, and might even be in their "target" audience....  But I have been watching since I was 4 or 5.  I remember when the yellow line was not a thing and you could pass any which way you wanted,  even if you had to slam into the driver door another guy to keep from loosing it.  I loved those days.


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 24, 2017)

Winged sprint cars on dirt.  

That's where the action is.


----------



## Beartrkkr (Feb 25, 2017)

TopherAndTick said:


> Now, it turns my stomach to watch a race.  Toyota should not ever be in the sport.  EVER.  But I guess Dodge decided to cut their losses with it.




Toyota ain't the problem since all the cars are the same.  Might as well say Jeep, Hyundai or Kia, the car is no different from the "Ford" or "Chevy" version except for a sticker.  They are just chasing the ad dollars from the car companies.

Part of the problem with stock car racing is there is nothing stock about it.  Win on Sunday, buy on Monday makes no sense anymore.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Feb 25, 2017)

I share the same feelings as most of y'all. I grew up watching it. I've been to races at Daytona and Bristol. My dad actually gave the invocation at the Atlanta race a few years ago.

I don't watch anymore for all the reasons mentioned. My dad always said they were gonna kill the goose that laid the golden egg when they took races away from the southern tracks. Looks like they have succeeded.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 25, 2017)

Nascar is on life support and the NFL is making the exact same mistakes.  Greed is a sickness.  Chasing after more and more and more dollars has led both companies to seek to expand far beyond their core fans and in seeking to appeal to a broader fanbase, they have alienated the heart and soul of their money base.  

Nascar has been reaping the rewards of this for the past 15 years.  And this year, the NFL better have seen the writing on the wall with dismal ratings for most of the season.  NFL execs tried to pass it off on the election, but the election ain't the problem.  Just like Nascar, the NFL has tried to change the game's rules and regulations and embracing popular politics is turning off loyal fans.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Feb 25, 2017)

I'm not even a NASCAR fan, but it's been interesting to watch the decline.

Back when NASCAR was at it's peak and hipsters, yuppies and everyone in the world was a bandwagon fan, they became greedy and arrogant. Not realizing that this was a passing fad, NASCAR immediately starts catering to these new fans, alienating their hard-core fan base in the process. 

Fast forward a few years, all the bandwagon fans have moved on to something else, NASCAR is reeling, trying to re-engage it's original fan base while desperately to get back the "cool" factor.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Feb 25, 2017)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Nascar is on life support and the NFL is making the exact same mistakes.  Greed is a sickness.  Chasing after more and more and more dollars has led both companies to seek to expand far beyond their core fans and in seeking to appeal to a broader fanbase, they have alienated the heart and soul of their money base.
> 
> Nascar has been reaping the rewards of this for the past 15 years.  And this year, the NFL better have seen the writing on the wall with dismal ratings for most of the season.  NFL execs tried to pass it off on the election, but the election ain't the problem.  Just like Nascar, the NFL has tried to change the game's rules and regulations and embracing popular politics is turning off loyal fans.



 Apparently we were typing pretty much the same thing at pretty much the same time!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 25, 2017)

And what is up with this 5 minute rule, to get a car back on the track after an accident? Do they set around thinking of more and more stupid rules they can implement in a desperate attempt to regain there glory. Don't they realize they are only making things worse. They are trying to solve problem that have nothing to do with the decline. It will continue it's death spiral until they will finally have to start over, and maybe that is a good thing.


----------



## Patriot44 (Feb 26, 2017)

Matthew6 said:


> you really hates us...you.



Not you, of course. All of those cookie cutter tracks were taylor made for the west coasties. 

I would rather watch 1 Darlington than 10 of these cookie cutter tracks. 

I heard thar was a race today? Anyone else heard this?


----------



## Stroker (Feb 26, 2017)

TopherAndTick said:


> Winged sprint cars on dirt.
> 
> That's where the action is.



No doubt about it. I even put the local 3/8 and 1/2 mile dirt tracks over NASCAR for true racing action.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 27, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> I heard thar was a race today? Anyone else heard this?



I heard about it after I got off the lake..


----------



## Barfolomew (Feb 27, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> And what is up with this 5 minute rule, to get a car back on the track after an accident? Do they set around thinking of more and more stupid rules they can implement in a desperate attempt to regain there glory. Don't they realize they are only making things worse. They are trying to solve problem that have nothing to do with the decline. It will continue it's death spiral until they will finally have to start over, and maybe that is a good thing.


According to an article I read, the 5 minute rule is as follows:

- You get 5 minutes on pit road to fix your car.  You then have to make a lap at the minimum race speed, if you do, your 5 minutes resets.  If you don't you're done for the day.
- If the car cannot be driven back to pit road, you're done for the day.
- If the car cannot be fixed on pit road, you're done for the day.
- They also changed the number of men over the wall rule so you can't put more people over the wall to fix a damaged race car and then just suck up the penalty.
- Teams are not allowed to replace body panels .
- Failures that are not part of a wreck are exempt (transmission, ignition, etc.) 

NASCARs reasoning:
- Damaged cars loosing parts on the track, this should reduce debris cautions (never mind that they throw phantom cautions anyway)
- Removes slow cars that are impeding the race.
- Change in position for making laps doesn't matter all that much.


----------



## ngadeerhunter1969 (Feb 27, 2017)

Beartrkkr said:


> Win on Sunday, buy on Monday makes no sense anymore.



In all honesty, you havent been able to buy on Monday what you won in on Sunday in about 40 years or more.       That aint Na$cars problem at all IMO.     Na$cars problem is that they done went and go too big for their britches in the name of greed and ran off their core supporters in the name of diversity and strive for parity.    The product sucks now.

I was a YUGE Nascar fan up until about the point Bill France Jr died.   That poor man is rolling over in his grave over what his children have done to this sport.   I went to three of four races a year and never missed even a practice on tv.    I didnt even watch 5 laps yesterday.      I dont care if Nascar burns to the ground.


----------



## poohbear (Mar 1, 2017)

I think they got away from their roots with trying to improve or refine their image, when Dale SR. And the ones before him were around there was always one running good and others trying to take him down, there would be wreaking and fighting and a lot of story lines going on. People would show up next week to see how it would play out. Now we have to be PC and no fighting say the right things, No Rebel flags in the infield you name it. It's like pro wrestling everyone knows it is fake but the storylines keep it going. It's entertainment plain and simple and when it is boring people don't come.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 1, 2017)

ngadeerhunter1969 said:


> In all honesty, you havent been able to buy on Monday what you won in on Sunday in about 40 years or more.       That aint Na$cars problem at all IMO.     Na$cars problem is that they done went and go too big for their britches in the name of greed and ran off their core supporters in the name of diversity and strive for parity.    The product sucks now.
> 
> I was a YUGE Nascar fan up until about the point Bill France Jr died.   That poor man is rolling over in his grave over what his children have done to this sport.   I went to three of four races a year and never missed even a practice on tv.    I didnt even watch 5 laps yesterday.      I dont care if Nascar burns to the ground.




Yep, use to go to the bar to watch qualifying on Friday.. Not anymore, Nascar doesn't get a dime of my money and they use to get thousands.. 

Let it burn...


----------



## poohbear (Mar 1, 2017)

I think they got away from their roots with trying to improve or refine their image, when Dale SR. And the ones before him were around there was always one running good and others trying to take him down, there would be wreaking and fighting and a lot of story lines going on. People would show up next week to see how it would play out. Now we have to be PC and no fighting say the right things, No Rebel flags in the infield you name it. It's like pro wrestling everyone knows it is fake but the storylines keep it going. It's entertainment plain and simple and when it is boring people don't come.


----------



## ngadeerhunter1969 (Mar 1, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yep, use to go to the bar to watch qualifying on Friday.. Not anymore, Nascar doesn't get a dime of my money and they use to get thousands..
> 
> Let it burn...



The writing has been on the wall for several years but I just didnt wanna admit it.   Nascar was a big part of my life growing up.    I never missed watching qualifying, practice or a race on tv and went to at least two a year.      I bet I didnt watch 50 laps of the whole season last year and didnt watch 5 of the Daytona 500 this year and havent been to a race since 2009.

I really couldnt care less if they folded up shop tomorrow.


----------



## srb (Mar 5, 2017)

Did anybody go to the Atlanta race today? If so was the crowd as big as said??


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 6, 2017)

srb said:


> Did anybody go to the Atlanta race today? If so was the crowd as big as said??




Word on the street said that there were 812 people at this race.  Of course, that included the race teams including all spotters and team members including the actual drivers, all vendors trying to sell you most anything, drivers for the Team haulers, all media personnel including some of those bo-zo announcers for various networks, Nascar "NAZI OFFICIALS", ................................ AND THEN THE TOTAL LISTED ABOVE ALSO INCLUDED 12 FANS AS WELL !!!!!    


So are the days of nascar these days......


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 6, 2017)

srb said:


> Did anybody go to the Atlanta race today? If so was the crowd as big as said??



Was there a race at AMS??


----------



## PappyHoel (Mar 6, 2017)

I watched all the time and went to every Atlanta race until around 2005.  We used to take Thursday- Monday off to stay at the Atlanta track.  I got tired of jimmy Johnson, Jeff Gordon, jimmy johnson, Jeff Gordon, jimmy johnson, Jeff Gordon, random driver, jimmy johnson, Jeff Gordon, random driver, jimmy johnson ,Jeff Gordon wins.

That and they fun blocked the race track.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Mar 6, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Not you, of course. All of those cookie cutter tracks were taylor made for the west coasties.
> 
> I would rather watch 1 Darlington than 10 of these cookie cutter tracks.
> 
> I heard thar was a race today? Anyone else heard this?



Nope. It wasn't a race. And I use to like watching Atlanta


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 6, 2017)

Did Dale Jr give up racing and retire?


----------



## PappyHoel (Mar 6, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> Did Dale Jr give up racing and retire?



I think he gave it up for a modeling/acting career.


----------



## specialk (Mar 6, 2017)

I went sat and sunday.....sundays race was about like last year, despite a little better weather this year.....great racing....liking the new heat races...breaks it up for the fans at the track.....love they brought victory lane back out to the start/finish line at the flag stand.....also they opened the catchfence gates so fans could go down on the track to celebrate....hope other tracks do the same...the cheap seats down low were fairly full....the higher price seats were more scattered.....the back stretch camping and club one were full....they go for 500-600 dollars a spot....


----------



## Barry Duggan (Mar 9, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Word on the street said that there were 812 people at this race.  Of course, that included the race teams including all spotters and team members including the actual drivers, all vendors trying to sell you most anything, drivers for the Team haulers, all media personnel including some of those bo-zo announcers for various networks, Nascar "NAZI OFFICIALS", ................................ AND THEN THE TOTAL LISTED ABOVE ALSO INCLUDED 12 FANS AS WELL !!!!!
> 
> 
> So are the days of nascar these days......



You forgot to count the designated smilin' girls standing behind the winner's interview.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 10, 2017)

Barry Duggan said:


> You forgot to count the designated smilin' girls standing behind the winner's interview.




Dang, my mistake for sure.  Actually, that was the highlight of the entire race !!!!!!   I surely wonder just how much these girls are being paid to smile and flaunt it.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 10, 2017)

Breaking Nascar news: the cars are to loud for fans. Going to do something to quiet  them. Michael waltrip calls them obnoxious. What an idiot


----------



## Twiggbuster (Mar 10, 2017)

Danica and Dale
New reality show called Middle of the Pack!


----------



## Horns (Mar 10, 2017)

Nascar is definitely in a death spiral. When they decide to butcher the idea of the Daytona 500, you know it's on borrowed time


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 10, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> Breaking Nascar news: the cars are to loud for fans. Going to do something to quiet  them. Michael waltrip calls them obnoxious. What an idiot



Fans can't talk to each other during the race... 

What a bunch of morons!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 10, 2017)

PappyHoel said:


> I think he gave it up for a modeling/acting career.


----------



## Patriot44 (Mar 12, 2017)

Is they a race dis weekend? I thought NASCAR went bankrupt?

Just end it already.


----------



## Throwback (Mar 12, 2017)

srb said:


> Did anybody go to the Atlanta race today? If so was the crowd as big as said??




friend of mine went for the first time in many years and he said it was much smaller than the last time he went.


----------



## srb (Mar 13, 2017)

Glad I seen the end of Sunday's race:::::


          Killerkyle/Joganna


----------



## riprap (Mar 13, 2017)

Kyle will get a high five from France behind closed doors and scolded in public.


----------



## srb (Mar 14, 2017)

*Yes....*



riprap said:


> Kyle will get a high five from France behind closed doors and scolded in public.



Agree x 2 
Sillly lil Brian has done a number to NASCAR::::::::::::::::::::


----------



## Mr Warren (Mar 23, 2017)

srb said:


> Agree x 2
> Sillly lil Brian has done a number to NASCAR::::::::::::::::::::


 Breaks my heart - what these jerks have done to the sport. I have totally quit watching it and that was the only sport I was ever interested in except hunting and fishing. Now - I read a lot!


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 23, 2017)

Only thing worse than Nascar is the NBA.  I wouldn't know the difference if the never ran another race or played another pro basketball game.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 23, 2017)

Mr Warren said:


> Breaks my heart - what these jerks have done to the sport. I have totally quit watching it and that was the only sport I was ever interested in except hunting and fishing. Now - I read a lot!



It's not a sport now.. It's more like the WWE but leans more to the side of a soap opera..


----------



## riprap (Mar 23, 2017)

Funny how the two fastest Ford's getting penalized this week. Hendrick needs a win.


----------



## RacinNut (Mar 23, 2017)

Everything is great, and I am looking forward to getting to the race track.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 23, 2017)

Ugly people with  character brings in the fans.


----------



## specialk (Mar 23, 2017)

RacinNut said:


> Everything is great, and I am looking forward to getting to the race track.



I see what you did there


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 23, 2017)

NASCAR is a southern thang. It doesn't translate to urban yankees and left-coasters. And when they tried to take away all the things that made it attractive to us and make it attractive to them, it quit working. NASCAR hasn't been worth watching since they took the Winston out of the cup. That was the big indicator of the direction they were steering it. 

Just like the cars on the track, NASCAR management only turns to the left.


----------



## Robert28 (Mar 23, 2017)

Cale Yarborough lives one town over from me and owns a Honda dealership. You can catch him in there sometimes and talk to him, real down to earth country boy from SC. One of the greats!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 23, 2017)

Robert28 said:


> Cale Yarborough lives one town over from me and owns a Honda dealership. You can catch him in there sometimes and talk to him, real down to earth country boy from SC. One of the greats!


They all were, except for Ernie Irvin. He was an arrogant butt. 

I was fortunate enough to spend time in the Winston Cup garage back in the day when we were at Talledega and Charlotte and there wasn't hardly a bad one in the bunch. 

I wouldn't give you a plug nickel for this bunch of snotty brat corporate drivers in the sport now.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2017)

I checked on the Sports Forum to see what people were talking about 10 years ago. The page I looked at had 10 NASCAR threads on it.


----------



## Throwback (Mar 23, 2017)

NASCAR caused global warming.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 23, 2017)

Throwback said:


> NASCAR caused global warming.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 4, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> I checked on the Sports Forum to see what people were talking about 10 years ago. The page I looked at had 10 NASCAR threads on it.



So.....what are you saying?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 4, 2017)

Point I was making, was that NASCAR at one time was a major topic in the SF and now it is almost an afterthought.


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 4, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Point I was making, was that NASCAR at one time was a major topic in the SF and now it is almost an afterthought.



just like fsu football.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 5, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Point I was making, was that NASCAR at one time was a major topic in the SF and now it is almost an afterthought.



I would guess there wasn't as much bashing going on to. People get tired of it and just quit posting. I still watch every race. Nascar isn't what it used to be by a long shot but the new rules have put some excitement back into the racing.


----------



## RacinNut (Apr 5, 2017)

Well said mguthrie, and I agree, now on to Texas and a new repave.


----------



## specialk (Apr 7, 2017)

mguthrie said:


> I would guess there wasn't as much bashing going on to. People get tired of it and just quit posting. I still watch every race. Nascar isn't what it used to be by a long shot but the new rules have put some excitement back into the racing.



yep, I try and catch trucks and infin too.....I've been to 2 races this year already and will be going to 5 more before season ends.....love it......


----------



## marknga (Apr 7, 2017)

I think that NASCAR unbelievable growth in the mid 2000's ended up pricing themselves out of affordable family income. Combined with the financial clunk of 2008-09 folks just didn't have the funds to go. Once they got away from going, or planning on going they slowly quit watching. Add in the terrible tv coverage most of us found that we had other things to do on Sunday afternoons.
I was that guy that used to record every race, was listening to it on the radio, watched every "This Week in Nascar".... I lost interest.
Add to that the rule changes, the constant inconsistencies .
Lost a lot of fans.
Oh I still "watch" a race or 2 and try to follow. But the interest isn't there.


----------



## cam88 (Apr 7, 2017)

Going to Talladega in 4 weeks can't wait.. Can't beat the prices, Saturday and Sunday races for $50.


----------



## Canuck5 (Apr 7, 2017)

marknga said:


> I think that NASCAR unbelievable growth in the mid 2000's ended up pricing themselves out of affordable family income. Combined with the financial clunk of 2008-09 folks just didn't have the funds to go. Once they got away from going, or planning on going they slowly quit watching. Add in the terrible tv coverage most of us found that we had other things to do on Sunday afternoons.
> I was that guy that used to record every race, was listening to it on the radio, watched every "This Week in Nascar".... I lost interest.
> Add to that the rule changes, the constant inconsistencies .
> Lost a lot of fans.
> Oh I still "watch" a race or 2 and try to follow. But the interest isn't there.



The first race I ever went to, at AIR ( now AMS ), I sat on wooden bleachers and watch "Marty Robbins" race.  Have been to a lot of races and hardly ever missed one on tv ..... but over the last few years, for me, it's just not the same.  The seats I paid $90 to sit in, 10 years ago, have all been ripped up now.

Just miss the days of Alan Kulwicki, a one man team, who brought it to the big guys and won!


----------



## The black stick of death (Apr 7, 2017)

Get rid of all the CensoredCensored tracks out west like Cali and Vegas out more short tracks and local races


----------



## Crakajak (Apr 7, 2017)

marknga said:


> I think that NASCAR unbelievable growth in the mid 2000's ended up pricing themselves out of affordable family income. Combined with the financial clunk of 2008-09 folks just didn't have the funds to go. Once they got away from going, or planning on going they slowly quit watching. Add in the terrible tv coverage most of us found that we had other things to do on Sunday afternoons.
> I was that guy that used to record every race, was listening to it on the radio, watched every "This Week in Nascar".... I lost interest.
> Add to that the rule changes, the constant inconsistencies .
> Lost a lot of fans.
> Oh I still "watch" a race or 2 and try to follow. But the interest isn't there.



In the 70's thru the 90'sI would listen to Ga bulldogs on Saturday at deer camp and nascar on the drive home every Sunday during turkey season..Just not as interested as much now.


----------



## ngadeerhunter1969 (Apr 7, 2017)

The black stick of death said:


> Get rid of all the CensoredCensored tracks out west like Cali and Vegas out more short tracks and local races



Well thats not ever gonna happen.  Those tracks pack the most crowds now.    Say what you want to about the track in California but you wont ever see those stands as empty as Atlanta Motor Speedway.  The left coasters love them some Nascar


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 7, 2017)

Canuck5 said:


> The first race I ever went to, at AIR ( now AMS ), I sat on wooden bleachers and watch "Marty Robbins" race.  Have been to a lot of races and hardly ever missed one on tv ..... but over the last few years, for me, it's just not the same.  The seats I paid $90 to sit in, 10 years ago, have all been ripped up now.
> 
> Just miss the days of Alan Kulwicki, a one man team, who brought it to the big guys and won!



I remember old Marty' Charger, I think it was purple. One year at Talladega, Marty wanted to see how he would do in a competitive car, so his crew pulled his restrictor plate off.  Think he ran a few pretty good laps and came in and told NASCAR what he had done.


----------



## Canuck5 (Apr 8, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> I remember old Marty' Charger, I think it was purple. One year at Talladega, Marty wanted to see how he would do in a competitive car, so his crew pulled his restrictor plate off.  Think he ran a few pretty good laps and came in and told NASCAR what he had done.



  Then there was the time that Bill Elliot, came back from 2 laps down, at Talladega, under green and win.  I think he expanded that "gray area" in the rule book a little, but it was still exciting!

Then father and son, Bobby & Davy Allison finishing one/two ..... The Alabama Gang!  Neil Bonnet & Davy both went too young.


----------



## specialk (Apr 8, 2017)

rusty Wallace was at a practice at dega in '04 and decided to take the plate out....hit 228 at the end of the straightaway.....he thought it was neat but admitted he wouldn't want to be out with 40 other cars without plates.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 8, 2017)

Canuck5 said:


> Then there was the time that Bill Elliot, came back from 2 laps down, at Talladega, under green and win.  I think he expanded that "gray area" in the rule book a little, but it was still exciting!
> 
> Then father and son, Bobby & Davy Allison finishing one/two ..... The Alabama Gang!  Neil Bonnet & Davy both went too young.



Sat in Neils living room with his wife Susan and Liz Allison and a few others the first Busch race Neils son, David ran after Neil died. Susan stayed in the kitchen most of the time and really didn't want to watch. Liz watched, but was on pins and needles. A couple of weeks later we were in Charlotte running the pits for David. About 13 laps in the Greased Lightning car gave him a bump in the bottom of a turn and turned his car straight up the track into the wall hard. Nobody in the pits took a breath until we saw him get out of the car. 

It was just never the same after we lost Neil. Davids son Justin now runs open wheel and is fearless like his granddad was. 

There's still good racing out there, it's just not in the Corporation controlled Cup and Sprint league. 

I miss it but in no way could clear the wall now like I did back in those days. Gettin old takes it out of you. Did some time in NASCAR Sportsman class with Davey's cousin Steve for a year or so after that but it just took too much time and there were bills to pay. Nothin like jumpin off a wall with a jack in your hands and a car coming straight at you at what looks like 100mph. Every orifice on your body is clinched tighter than a rusted nut on a bolt first time you do it, then the adrenaline takes over.


----------



## specialk (Apr 8, 2017)

cam88 said:


> Going to Talladega in 4 weeks can't wait.. Can't beat the prices, Saturday and Sunday races for $50.



i'll be there sat and sunday......will be there in October too.....haven't missed a race there since 2001.......


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2017)

Where did all the characters go?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 8, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Where did all the characters go?



Penalized out of them.   

Penalties will keep you for the chase.


----------



## Canuck5 (Apr 8, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sat in Neils living room with his wife Susan and Liz Allison and a few others the first Busch race Neils son, David ran after Neil died. Susan stayed in the kitchen most of the time and really didn't want to watch. Liz watched, but was on pins and needles. A couple of weeks later we were in Charlotte running the pits for David. About 13 laps in the Greased Lightning car gave him a bump in the bottom of a turn and turned his car straight up the track into the wall hard. Nobody in the pits took a breath until we saw him get out of the car.
> 
> It was just never the same after we lost Neil. Davids son Justin now runs open wheel and is fearless like his granddad was.
> 
> ...



Oh wow!!!   You've got some great memories and some great experiences!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 9, 2017)

Canuck5 said:


> Then there was the time that Bill Elliot, came back from 2 laps down, at Talladega, under green and win.  I think he expanded that "gray area" in the rule book a little, but it was still exciting!
> 
> Then father and son, Bobby & Davy Allison finishing one/two ..... The Alabama Gang!  Neil Bonnet & Davy both went too young.



That was the same day that some old boy decided he would hijack the pace car. They chased him around the track for a couple of laps, but when they got him stopped, them Alabama troopers were not too nice to him.


----------



## Canuck5 (Apr 10, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> That was the same day that some old boy decided he would hijack the pace car. They chased him around the track for a couple of laps, but when they got him stopped, them Alabama troopers were not too nice to him.



I forgot about that!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 10, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> That was the same day that some old boy decided he would hijack the pace car. They chased him around the track for a couple of laps, but when they got him stopped, them Alabama troopers were not too nice to him.



They were just giving him a little extra love and affection.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 10, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> That was the same day that some old boy decided he would hijack the pace car. They chased him around the track for a couple of laps, but when they got him stopped, them Alabama troopers were not too nice to him.



Here ya go


----------



## elfiii (Apr 10, 2017)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Here ya go



Bucket List Item #1 - Steal the pace car at Talladega and take it for a few laps. - Checked that box.


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 10, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They all were, except for Ernie Irvin. He was an arrogant butt.
> 
> I was fortunate enough to spend time in the Winston Cup garage back in the day when we were at Talledega and Charlotte and there wasn't hardly a bad one in the bunch.
> 
> I wouldn't give you a plug nickel for this bunch of snotty brat corporate drivers in the sport now.



In about 2001 or 2002 I worked on Ernie's house for about 3 or 4 weeks.
This was after his bad accident and retirement.  

He was a Much more humbled individual.  Nice guy then.  Took us in his garage and talked about what ever.

But his head wasn't right after that last lick.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2017)

elfiii said:


> Bucket List Item #1 - Steal the pace car at Talladega and take it for a few laps. - Checked that box.



You know that would come in second to nekid sky diving don't you.


----------



## Canuck5 (Apr 11, 2017)

TopherAndTick said:


> In about 2001 or 2002 I worked on Ernie's house for about 3 or 4 weeks.
> This was after his bad accident and retirement.
> 
> He was a Much more humbled individual.  Nice guy then.  Took us in his garage and talked about what ever.
> ...



I saw Ernie at a restaurant in Charlotte about 10 years ago .... it probably took him 5 minutes to figure out which bill in his wallet was the "$20 bill".  Felt bad for him.


----------



## Howard Roark (Apr 15, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> I checked on the Sports Forum to see what people were talking about 10 years ago. The page I looked at had 10 NASCAR threads on it.



We had a Woodys Fantasy Racing League starting around 2001 until last year. For the last 10 years, participation has declined, and this year 3 people signed up. We killed the league and moved on.


----------



## Havana Dude (Apr 15, 2017)

Do away with the tax benefits associated with advertising, and watch the sponsors vanish. It's all about the money.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 15, 2017)

Just get back to stock car racing. If one manufacturer is faster than the other, leave the rules along and let the others catch u on there own. In their efforts to even out competition, they have drove cost through the ceiling and the racing has declined to the point, that they keep changing the rules looking for some magic formula, to return them to their glory days.


----------

